# Best beans for a newbie Espresso drinker?



## cough e (Dec 7, 2015)

I know there are literally thousands to choose from but if you were starting again what would you want to stick through your Gaggia classic first? I have just got my first classic and as it is a Christmas present it will not be opened before Santa arrives. What beans should I try first?

Thanks!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Classic owner too - and like chocolate espresso

i bought the 3 x 500g Taster pack from COFFEE COMPASS...... £22 less CFUK discount +pp

you can choose any 3 from 6 varieties

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/espresso-selection.html


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Do you have any local speciality shops that you enjoy drinking in?

It's hard to give a recommendation without knowing what sort of flavours you would enjoy in your coffee.

Fruit? Chocolate?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

definitely go for a taster pack ... get something, chocolate and caramel, something lemony and black tea and something Jam and spice


----------



## cough e (Dec 7, 2015)

I think a tasting pack would be my best bet, where is best to buy from coffeecompass, hasbeen, ravecoffee or somewhere else? Thanks!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/taster-packs

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/espresso-starter-pack


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

cough e said:


> I know there are literally thousands to choose from but if you were starting again what would you want to stick through your Gaggia classic first? I have just got my first classic and as it is a Christmas present it will not be opened before Santa arrives. What beans should I try first?
> 
> Thanks!


Is the machine brand new ?

if so it will only come with pressurised baskets.

You may wish to consider getting a non pressurised one as they are best suited to ground beans


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Starter packs are a great idea, but if its a new hobby you are going to waste a fair few beans getting used to dialing in and getting used to what makes a shot under or over extracted.

I would buy something that is reliable and easy to extract like Rave Sig, or Rave IJ in a KG so you can not worry too much about hitting the bottom of the bag before you have got a nice shot.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I enjoy RAVE Signature, you can get a good crema and as you are just getting going they don't cost an arm & a leg - I must admit to lots going in the bin at first.


----------

